# Illinois Grape Growes Winter Festival



## BobR (Dec 16, 2013)

Anyone going to the Grape Growers and Vintners Association Winter Wine Festival this year? I went last year and had a good time. 
I realize that it can be a pain if you don't live close by, since the wine tasting is on Friday night and the Illinois Wine Lovers Tract is on Saturday. I guess that, depending on the package rate, you could book a room. 

http://www.illinoiswine.com/


----------



## jswordy (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks Bob, for posting this. I can't do it this year, but it sounds like a fun future long-weekend winter trip to learn about wines from my home state.


----------



## BobR (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah, I went last year and had a good time. With all of this cold and snow that we have been having, it might cut into their attendance this year. I'm only about 12 miles away, but I hate leaving the house in this weather.


----------



## jswordy (Jan 4, 2014)

But it would be fun to sip on the fruits of warm, sunny, green days while in whiteout conditions and near-zero temps. While INDOORS, of course.


----------



## BobR (Jan 5, 2014)

jswordy said:


> But it would be fun to sip on the fruits of warm, sunny, green days while in whiteout conditions and near-zero temps. While INDOORS, of course.



Ha, yeah, I guess you have a point.


----------

